# Boot fitter recommendations in San Francisco?



## cyphereal (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm visiting San Francisco from overseas, and am hoping to pick up some new boots. I've had problems in the past with foot cramps and pain, so I'm looking for custom footbed and good boot fitting. I won't be able to travel far outside of San Francisco (i.e. no trip to Tahoe :crying. Does anyone have recommendations for who might be a great boot fitter? (I know of the Ski Boot "whisperer" in Berkeley, but they only do ski boots. I've been to Sports Basement in SF before, but they didn't impress me. I bought my Burton Ions at the Burton store in SF, but they did no custom fitting and weren't set up for much it seems).

thanks for any tips!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well go to the dark side and get ski boots. My 2nd pair of Atomic Backlands ought to be arriving soon. Last year, made the switch to AT boots and could not be more thrilled...they are lighter, fit better, are stiffer and loads more performance.


----------



## cyphereal (Mar 20, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Well go to the dark side and get ski boots. My 2nd pair of Atomic Backlands ought to be arriving soon. Last year, made the switch to AT boots and could not be more thrilled...they are lighter, fit better, are stiffer and loads more performance.


Hmmm, haha, I'm definitely not down for skiing . I'm not sure I'm ready for hardshell boots - though I have on occasion been tempted, like after a laydown toeside carve hitting bumps and chunder and getting my forefoot yanked violently. Maybe one day, but for now I'm not ready to re-kit everything.


----------

